# john deere 318 snow thrower



## ron barber (Aug 25, 2018)

hellp im new so bare with me i have a jd 318 2 stage snow thrower that is engine to pulley drive shaft on blower is there a way to put tension on this unit i only see engine pulley to blower pulley


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ron, welcome to the forum! I moved your post from the tractor forum announcements page where no one would ever look to see your question. You should get some exposure now. Also, photos would be a huge help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Ron,
If your belt drive system doesn't have a method of tensioning, you have a problem (Rube Goldberg at work). Please post a picture.


----------

